# Punjab Cops Raid Gurgaon ‘ashram’



## spnadmin (Feb 26, 2010)

* Punjab cops raid Gurgaon ‘ashram’ *

The Tribune, Chandigarh, India - Haryana


Gurgaon,  February 25
         A police team from Ludhiana today swooped down on an “ashram”  located in the plush Palam Vihar locality here. They were searching for  two sisters gone missing. 

In a complaint with the police, Roopinder Singh of Ludhiana had  alleged that one Baba Jaspal Singh USA Waale had misled his daughters,  who went missing from their hostel recently. 

He blamed the  “guru” for their disappearance.DCP Gurgaon (West) Pat Ram said the  policemen from Ludhiana had sought help for the operation. The local  police sent a team led by ACP Surender Singh with them.

The joint police  party was first not allowed inside the “ashram” premises. 

After much  persuasion and partly by  force, the police personnel managed to get in.

However, neither  the missing girls, nor the “guru” were found there. 

The police team  seized some clothes and other articles and questioned Gurwinder Kaur and  Manpreet who were at the “ashram”.

 Niranjan Singh  from Ludhiana said the clothes seized from the ashram would be shown to  the family of the missing girls to ascertain if these belonged to them.


----------



## kee_jaana_mein_kaun (Feb 26, 2010)

YouTube- RSS pakhandi saadh Jaspal "Amrikawala" exposed


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 27, 2010)

I wonder what Baba Jespal Singh jis USA wallehs MALAYSIAN SPONSORS have to comment on this....especailly the DODRA FOLLOWER (MASTER ). Jespal singh usa wallah was frequent viistor to malaysia doing Japji Sahib "Katha"....that is how these derawallahs initially start their snake oil merchandising...BUT the DODRA Connection had sent alarm bells ringing....back in 1990s...because the DODRAS are also a  dehdharee guru cult...:idea:


----------



## sachakhalsa (Apr 25, 2010)

Completely Useless and not a grain of truth. For the truth, the Girls RAN AWAY from Ludhiana for their FATHER - Rupinder Singh Used to Beat them Butcher them and was pushing them into wrong business. Against whom they ran and came to Delhi to file cases against.
The so called 'Ashram" is my house - my father is retired army officer and my mother was alone at home that day police came in ILLEGALLY ( Cases against police have been filed in Gurgaon District Court (in awareness of District Judge) , Delhi High Court ( who have provided us protection with an armed guard) AND SUPREME COURT OF INDIA ).
They barged in on the 25th without ANY FIR OR  SEARCH WARRENTS (which is illegal) and the so called "CLOTHES" are mine since I am girl, working for an IT consultancy in GUrgaon. How sick mentality of these pindu punjabis to have harrassed an innocent family for no reason.

Bhai Jaspal Singh ji is a very respenctable man, he does kirtan and his programs comes all over the world - it maybe the jelous ragis making use of Rupinder Singh( girl's father) to spoil / defame Bhai Sahib ji.

Cases and action will be taken against any media / internet/ comments made against Bhai Sahib ji without investigation, since it is infringement of CyberLaw.

Beware , since the cases are file din the highest order of justice and the Judge has passed notices against Punab Police, Haryana Police and against RUpinder Singh for lying to police.


For the tru story watch the youtube videos:

YouTube - Kidnap case: The truth about Bhai Jaspal Singh ji - Part 1 of 2

Second Part:

YouTube - Kidnap case: The truth about Bhai Jaspal Singh ji - Part 2 of 2


To hear the STORY FROMT HE GIRLS THEY CONFESSED TO THE WHOLE WORLD:

YouTube - Girls from Ludhiana Speak the truth part 1 of 2

Second part:

YouTube - Girls from Ludhiana Speak the truth part 2 of 2


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 25, 2010)

sachkhalsa ji

I have closed this thread to end any further discussion because you say that a plea has been filed in court, with a case under investigation, with notices against various police departments. 

There is no need to continue with hypotheticals when the court has taken matters under review.

However, this thread will not be removed because it is based on a news story, carried by The Tribune,  which was posted along with the story's url for direct reference. I am also satisfied that you have had an opportunity to present the other side of the story.

I would like to disagree on 2 points. 

It is not against Cyber Law to post information that is in the public domain, even when or if someone is falsely accused, or necessary search warrants were not obtained, because it is a fact that a raid took place. 

Equally important. Although you claim to speak as the daughter of Japsal Singh, we have no way of verifying that you are indeed his daughter. No offense is intended by my statement. The Internet grants anonymity that face to face discussion does not grant.

Thank you for this information.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Apr 26, 2010)

SPN stands for..Fear None..and fear none.
Bhai kahu ko det naeh..na bhai mannat aan.
Balanced and fair - Both sides of the coin given equal representation - no bias.
No suppression, omission nor adulteration allowed.No censors..no cutting/wilful removal of unobjectionable meaterials.
ALL are welcome to SPN's myriad "doors"open to all...
SPN..MIRRORS GURMATT PHILOSOPHY to the HILT.
Uttra deejeh ros na keejeh !! Gursikh batheh saffan vichhaeyeh..discussions..debates..with HONOUR.
Chardeekalla JIOS...ALWAYS.:happysingh::happykaur:khandaaikonkaar:khanda3::welcome::welcome:


----------

